# Hay bales for sale



## SMA LASSY (2 February 2012)

Hi does anybody no any where I can get some good quality hay bales for sale in Lincolnshire?


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (3 February 2012)

Whereabouts in lincs are you?


----------



## martlin (3 February 2012)

whereabouts are you and how many do you need? what sort of bales?


----------



## SMA LASSY (3 February 2012)

Hi im near Gainsborough, would like about 30 bales. Good quality small bales.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (3 February 2012)

Oh you are miles away! Hope you get sorted, how about an advert on your local feed/tack shop?


----------



## connieconvert (4 February 2012)

Bump


----------



## rowy (4 February 2012)

I know someone is newark has some for sale at £3.50 a bale and she has 90 bales. The advert is on British Dressage classifieds.


----------



## Magicmadge (4 February 2012)

There were some small bales advertised in cwg market rasen last time i was in there, £4.00 and £4.50 i think one advert was Heapam not far from you.


----------

